# Fotoforum für Anfänger



## Silke (16. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,
da ihr ja alle schon Spezialisten seid, frage ich euch mal was.
Ich möchte mich auch endlich mal mit meiner Kamera beschäftigen und mich dazu belesen bzw. von anderen inspirieren lassen. Da ich hier im Forum gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und viele Tips bekommen habe, denke ich mir das es sowas auch für Fotografie-Interessierte gibt, oder?
Also: wo treibt ihr euch so rum und was könnt ihr für Foren empfehlen?
Wichtig dabei sollte sein, das man als Anfänger nicht gleich abgekanzelt wird (leider selbst schon erlebt)


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Servus Silke

Sind wir hier nicht auch ein Fotoforum 

Die meisten Fotoforen sind Marken bezogen.

Welche Cam hast den ?
und was kristallisiert sich als deine Lieblingmotive heraus.

z.B.: gibt es für Makros ein Forum oder .....

Ich treibe mich in 5 Fotoforen gleichzeitig herum :crazy, mit unserem wären es sogar 6 .


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hallo Silke,

wie Helmut schon geschrieben hat, sind die Fotoforen entweder nach Marken oder nach Themen sortiert.
Mit dem Abkanzeln ist das so eine Sache. Du siehst ja auch hier, dass mit Neuen oft nicht sehr sanft umgegangen wird. In der Fotowelt ist es ebenso. Eine gewisse Grundkenntnis wird vorausgesetzt, die Du mitbringen solltest. Der Übergang vom Knipsen zum Fotografieren müsste schon hinter Dir liegen, sonst bringt es nichts Fotos einzustellen. Ausdrücke wie Brennweite, Blende, Schärfentiefe, ISO, Verzerrungen, etc. müssen bekannt sein, sonst hilft Dir eine Bildkritik nicht weiter. Eine gemeinsame Sprache muss ja sein. 
Ein guter Anfang wären einschlägige Fachbücher. Zur Zeit habe ich 5 verschiedene aus unserer Mediothek hier. Zu Deiner Kamera gibt es bestimmt ein Buch. Google mal danach. 
Bis dahin, wie Helmut immer sagt: Üben, üben, üben.   Ich sehe auch kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hi,

da ich ja auch immer noch als Anfenger der Fotografie durch gehe und noch was lernen möchte, warum wird dann eigentlich nicht hier wieter gemacht bzw. geschrieben.....


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Servus Olli

Ich denke das bereits alles geschrieben wurde, was man über Makros wissen muß .

Aber..... ich finde es besser, wenn lernwillige einfach fragen, die Fotoecke hat ja Platz genug 

Antworten bekommen die Fragesteller ganz sicher


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hallo Ollli,

was wolltest Du denn schon immer mal fragen und hast Dich nur nicht getraut?
 wo keine Frage, da keine Antwort 

Helmut war schneller!


----------



## Olli.P (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hi,

na dann fangen wir mal an:

Wofür brauche ich die ISO Werte, Brennweite und Blende ??
Kann man das mal so erklären das Ottonormalverbraucher das versteht??

Hab zwar passend zu meiner Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ50 das passende Fotoschulenbuch von dem lieben Herrn Späth aber irgendwie steig ich da nich so ganz durch....

Oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd......


----------



## Annett (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hallo Olaf,

also ich verstehe mich nicht gerade als Fachfrau auf dem Gebiet... 
Ich hab den ganzen Kram erst durch einiges herumprobieren wirklich verinnerlicht. 
Es kostet Zeit.... aber irgendwann sieht man dann klarer. 

Die drei Sachen bekomme ich auf die Reihe. 

*ISO* - bei der FZ50 am besten immer so klein wie möglich lassen. Je höher die Zahl (mehr als 100), desto "empfindlicher" der imaginäre Film (so wie es früher eben auch für Nachtaufnahmen besonders empfindliche Filme gab; ISO 400 etc.). 
D.h. man könnte mit einer höheren ISO bei schlechteren Bedingungen mit gleich kurzen Verschlußzeiten z.B. bewegte Objekte ablichten, ohne verschwommene Bilder. Soweit die Theorie...
Die FZ50 neigt bei Werten über ISO 200 leider stark zum Rauschen. Probier es einfach mal aus - wir hatten das Erlebnis des öfteren. Die Devise seither: Lieber Stativ etc, als die ISO zu erhöhen. 

*Brennweite* - das sind die mm Angaben vorne am Objektiv. Geht bei der FZ50 bis 420mm. Ist halt die Umrechnung auf das alte Kleinbildformat.  
Je höher die Zahl, desto größer auch Dein Zoom. Unsere Kamera zeigt den Zoom im Display mit an.

*Blende* - Das ist die Zahl von 2,8 bis 11 (bei der FZ50). Je kleiner die Zahl, desto größer das "Loch" in der Blende, durch dass das Licht kommt. D.h., je kleiner ich diese Zahl wähle, desto kürzer kann die Verschlußzeit sein = scharfe Bilder bei Bewegung.


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hallo,

fast!
CROP-Fanktor nennt man die Umrechnung von Kleinbild auf den jeweiligen Chip der DSLR.
Zitat aus digitalkamera.de: Die Brennweite wird in Millimetern angegeben und bedeutet, streng genommen, die Entfernung zwischen der Aufnahmeebene (CCD-Chip oder Film) und der Objektiv-Hauptebene.
Der ISO-Wert ist eine Weltanschauung! Nach m.M. muss ein Bild scharf sein! Das eventuelle Rauschen kann man später mit Software eliminieren. Bewegungsunschärfe oder Verwackeln nicht! Für HDR gibt es NUR ISO100! 
Blende wird immer als Verhälnis angegeben, z.B. 1:2,8 (so ungefähr Durchmesser durch Länge des Objektives). Damit steht u. A. auch die Schärfentiefe. also goße Blendenöffnung = kleine Zahl (weil Reziprok)= geringe Schärfentiefe


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Servus Olli

Iso = ASA vom Film :
Iso 100 ist die Standard-Einstellung ...... alle höheren Iso-Werte benutzt man bei abnehmender Helligkeit. Beispiel: mit Iso 3200 kannst fast ohne Blitz in beleuchteten Innenräumen fotografieren.

Brennweite =
50mm ist die Brennweite die dem Sichtfeld des menschlichen Auge entspricht.
Von 10-50mm nennt man Weitwinkel. Das Sichtfeld vergrößert sich.
Beispiel: mit 50mm bringst du ein Menschgruppe von ca. 5 Personen aufs Foto.
bei 10mm bringst du eine Menschengruppe von 30 Personen aufs Foto.
Bildlich gesprochen, nicht an der Anzahl der Personen jetzt fixiert.

Von 50-600mm (es gibt auch noch Objektive mit 800mm und höher) nennt man Tele. Das Sichtfeld verkleinert sich.
Beispiel: bei 50mm bekommst du Objekte die in der Ferne liegen nur sehr klein aufs Foto. Hingegen bei, sagen wir 400mm bekommst du es groß aufs Bild. Wie ein Feldstecher.

Blende = die __ Iris des Auges

Zu erklären etwas schwer, daher dieser Link


----------



## Olli.P (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hi,

gut, das ist nu schon mal verständlich erklärt. 

Also probieren geht über Studieren.....


Nu noch weitere Fragen zum Zubehör:

ist es wirklich so ein Unterschied, ob ich günstiges Zubehör oder teures kaufe???

Zum einen hab ich recht günstig einen externen Cullman Blitz  MC 30 twin über 3...2..1 erstanden.

Weiterhin hab ich einen Satz Nahlinsen, +1, +2, +4, +10 Dioptrin  günstig erstanden.

Wobei übrigens niemand bemängelt hat, dass ich diese Makros damit gemacht hab....... 

Und dann hab ich mir noch für'n paar (18) Euronen einen UV und POL - Filter ( ich hoffe das die am WE kommen) bestellt...

Ob dann beim POL-Filter die Farben der Koi bei den Überwasseraufnahmen wirklich besser kommen, wird sich dann zeigen wenn die Eisdecke vom Teich verschwunden ist....

Und danke schon mal für die Erklärungen.


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Ja es gibt Unterschiede in der Quali ob günstig oder doch vom Hersteller der Cam.
Du bekommst Pol und UV-Filter um kleines Geld (fressen viel Licht) oder Teure (fressen wenig Licht) bzw. von der Güte der Linse.

Genauso verhält es sich bei den Nahlinsen.

Bei Konverter (Tele und Weitwinkel) gibts sehr große optische Unterschiede, ob billig oder teuer.

Alles auf deine Pana FZ50 bezogen. Bei DSLR gibts keine Tele- oder Weitwinkelkonverter.

Bei den Blitzen kann ich nicht viel sagen, da immer Systemtreu. Metz oder Sigmablitze sollen auch nicht schlecht sein, Cullmann kenne ich nur von den Stativen.


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hallo,

ich denke es ist beim Fotografieren wie überall. Die Ansprüche steigen mit zunehmendem Niveau. Um etwas auszuprobieren, muss es nicht gleich ein High-End-Teil sein. Und dann kommt ja auch noch dazu, ob ich mir diese teuren Sachen leisten kann und will. Ich habe im Telebereich angewunken.


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Richtig Conny 



> Ich habe im Telebereich *angewunken*.


 

Soll jetzt heißen, auf Grund der hohen Kosten ausgeschlossen


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

 abgewunken  
die hohen Kosten widerstreben mir :evil
vll zum 60, wenn ich sonst alles habe lala1


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

[OT]Verstehe 

Conny, das sind ja noch 5 x 6 / 3 Jahre 

Das 70-200/4L IS/non IS gibts ja gebraucht im D-Forum schon günstig. Einen 1.4 II Konverter noch um 190.- und gut is.[/OT]

Silke, Sorry für mein abschweifen, Schäm ich mißbrauche deinen Thread


----------



## Olli.P (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Moin,

also das mit günstig oder doch vom Hersteller der Cam, glaub ich irgendwie noch nicht so ganz........

Denn wer kann mir definitiv sagen, das der Hersteller xyz aus China nicht auch die Linsen für Panasonic, Canon etc. herstellt........

Und das bei den günstigeren eben nicht einfach der etwas teurere Schriftzug von Panasonic, Canon,  etc. weggelassen wird........

[OT]Ich erlebe dieses schließlich Tagtäglich bei uns in der Firma........

Unsere Lieferanten heißen auch z.B. Storck, Müller, Katjes, De-Beukelaer, Brandt, Käserei Bergader, Zott und was weiß ich nicht noch alles.

Von denen man dann die Waren "ohne" Namen bei dem Discounter mit dem großen A kaufen kann.....
[/OT]


----------



## chromis (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hi,


> Ich habe im Telebereich angewunken.


da hab ich auch 100 bis 400 mal gewunken, dafür hat sich mein Bankauszug gewaltig verändert 

um mal bei der ursprünglichen Frage zu bleiben. Vielleicht helfen diese beiden links dem einen oder anderen Anfänger weiter:
http://www.rofrisch.de/fotokurs/index.php?id=home
http://www.ralfonso.de/Fotoschule/fotoschule_intro.html


----------



## Silke (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hallo,
wow, so viele Antworten.
Also ich hab eigentlich eine ganz normale Digicam - canon power shot A80.
Aber wenn ich da so im Handbuch blättere weiß ich, das ich sie nicht  annähernd ausnutze.
Besonders interessieren mich Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, Wolken und Nahaufnahmen.

Ich werde mich mal mit den angegebenen Links beschäftigen und dann hilft wohl nur: ausprobieren ausprobieren und ausprobieren

Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal so einen Stichpunktzettel machen für unterwegs mit den wichtigsten Einstellungen...


----------



## Conny (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fotoforum für Anfänger*

Hallo Silke,

 genau das habe ich nach meinem letzten Streifzug auch gedacht: Ich werde so eine Art Tagebuch anlegen müssen. Ich habe zwar die wichtigsten Dinge mittlerweile im Kopf und muss nicht mehr vor Ort über ISO, Blende und Tiefenschärfe nachdenken. Auch die Kamerafunktionen kann ich nun im Dunkeln umschalten. Aber jetzt kommen die Tücken der Objekte. Eine der HDR Aufnahmen war verwackelt!!! Was wollte ich in der Mediothek noch aufnehmen?  
Man muss halt seinem Alter Rechnung  tragen.


----------

